# Fawn GSD (F)



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Just turned 9 months old.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Zooey


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Test


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Photo 4


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Photo 5


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Photo 6


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

****, that's a cute dog! congrats, but your pics are sideways. cute nonetheless!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't understand why that word was edited, it wasn't a curse word. ???


still a cute dog!!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Really pretty dog you have there. thanks for sharing


----------



## Shisa (Feb 4, 2014)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a fawn too! Just without a mask.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! Sorry for the horrid 1 picture per post. I was posting from my phone last night....

The majority of the pics are from back in Feb. I'll try and get some new ones up this weekend.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Here are a few more recent pics... (The last one is her Mother, Iris... she is an ay fawn as well but holds a faint black saddle, Zooey has a faint reddish saddle).

Zooey is currently 65 pounds (@ 9 months) and just finished her first heat cycle. I suspect she will round off around 75-80 pounds... her mother was just around 80. Same for the father.


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

This is her Father, Atlas Klondike. He is a SAR (Search & Rescue) dog. He is a standard black & tan GSD.

Zooey was the only fawn in the litter. All of the pups were black and tan. 

She has been very easy to train. She holds a very high prey/ball drive. She will fetch the frisbee for hours if you let her.

The only issue I am having with her is pulling on the leash. For the first 6 months I very rarely used a leash with her (stores and walking into the dog park only usually). She would always stay by side and follow me around at the old house I lived in. 

I live in a condo complex now and there are far too many cars and people to not use a leash. I have heard the Gentle Leader works well?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Crizzly said:


> This is her Father, Atlas Klondike. He is a SAR (Search & Rescue) dog. He is a standard black & tan GSD.
> 
> Zooey was the only fawn in the litter. All of the pups were black and tan.
> 
> ...


This was my boys mom


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

His dad was a red sable. I have his pic on my other phone. But he was the only one that didn't have a mask.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

What did she look like at about 12 to 14 weeks? I heard fawns get lighter?


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

*The Gentle Leader.*

The gentle leader is a great tool. My mom said when she disciplined us, "Where the ear goes, so goes the child". With this, "Where the nose goes, so does the dog". I used it on Sophie as a puppy and through her first 2 years. She understood quickly that 'wait" meant "wait for me", and she eventually stopped pulling. As we live in a large subdivision and our home in on the main street teacher her to stop at the curb and look both ways before crossing the street. It was a valuable tool as she had learned as a puppy to stop when her nose was "adjusted" by the Gentle Leader. I highly recommend it for a puppy.


----------



## 2suthrn (Aug 12, 2017)

Beautiful pup! Looks a lot like my rescue, Phoenix. 

Would you mind sending his breeder's info if you would recommend them? 



Crizzly said:


> Just turned 9 months old.


----------

